# Who has the best/worst entrance?



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm sure this thread has been made before, but one earlier bashing the masks and costumes used by fighters got me thinking of the ones I really did enjoy. And to be perfectly clear, I see nothing wrong with masks or costumes. I think they add entertainment value.

My favorite entrance would have to be Rampage...Badass

My favorite song during an entrance...KenFlo's when he faced Thomas - Juelz Santana "The Second Coming" or Verra's when he faced Sylvia - Jay Z "U Don't Know".

My least favorite entrance would have to be any fighter that comes out to country music...sorry Hughes. I just don't get it.:dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> I'm sure this thread has been made before, but one earlier bashing the masks and costumes used by fighters got me thinking of the ones I really did enjoy. And to be perfectly clear, I see nothing wrong with masks or costumes. I think they add entertainment value.
> 
> My favorite entrance would have to be Rampage...Badass
> 
> ...


I love epic entrances like Cro Cop's at UFC 67, Hardonk @ UFC 80....

any entrance that really fits the character...BJ Penn's at UFC 63 was badass

I actually like country music entrances....Jason Reinhardt had my favourite song "Courtesy of the red, white, and blue" and Sylvia coming out to Hillbilly Deluxe was awesome too

I think BJ Penn's entrance at the last two events was kind of gay...just stupid

I dislike entrances w/ heavy metal too...


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

I am liking Wanderlei's entraces.. bit of 'darude - sandstorm' always works for me!


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wozza said:


> I am liking Wanderlei's entraces.. bit of 'darude - sandstorm' always works for me!


lol love the pic man....+ rep


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Lol, that is a good pic.

What was BJ's entrance at UFC 63? Was that Gnarls Barkley "Crazy"? If it wasn't, I kinda thought that one fit - seeing BJ comin in swingin with that crazy look with the lyrics starting, "I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind."

In terms of epics, I would have to agree. I think it'd be awesome if someone came out to the themes from either "Last of the Mohicans" or "The Boondock Saints".

W Silva's I like too. I think it was Wanderlei vs CroCop 1 in PRIDE, when he is being lifted up on the platform twirling his hands in that ball as some kind of techno rages... And anytime I hear the Japanese announcer say Mirko CroCop I get shivers down my spine.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

look at dem titties bounce


----------



## karlbos (Jan 25, 2008)

it's true, it's true!!!
Michelin man is alive!


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

im gonna say the entrance that both men made before the hammil bisping fight was awesome.... hammil comin out in the american flag shorts and blasting born in the usa (this ufc was in london) and then bisping came out to londons calling it was pretty cool


----------



## smelltheodore (Dec 19, 2007)

i dont remember who it was but in one of the prelims the other night someone came out to the music in requiem for a dream. that was pretty sick.

i dig forrest's dropkick murpheys also


that that made me laugh when matt hamill game out to born in the usa when he fought bisping is england.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I dislike rap but it was cool when Anderson Silva used DMX ain't no sunshine (I think that's the song) when fighting Rich in his home town the, with whole hostile territory thing.

Randy Couture coming back and using Aerosmith "Back in the saddle again" was pretty cool.

Like I said I dislike Rap and I hate french rap even more (And I'm french) but I love to see GSP walk down and signing along to his entrance song.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the heavy metal, but I can completely understand why a fighter would use it to get pumped for a fight. However, I would prefer it if they listened to it on their headphones in the locker room, not the entrance theme. Lol, obviously this ultimately is not my decision to be made.


----------



## smelltheodore (Dec 19, 2007)

what entrance music would yall use?


----------



## Random Dude (Sep 22, 2007)

Genki Sudo's entrances, by far.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vlnm60WwLQ


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> I'm sure this thread has been made before, but one earlier bashing the masks and costumes used by fighters got me thinking of the ones I really did enjoy. And to be perfectly clear, I see nothing wrong with masks or costumes. I think they add entertainment value.
> 
> My favorite entrance would have to be Rampage...Badass
> 
> ...


How can you not like when Hghes comes out to a country boy can survive, it's such a badass song. Also another country song that was used that was badass, was when Spenser Fischer came out to Johnny Cash's God's gonna cut you down.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

A country boy can survive.... even if he gets KTFO


----------



## HBwillie (Jan 13, 2007)

Tito's entrance at Vendetta was badass.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

My favorite entrance ever was when BJ came out to Hawaii 78 by Brother IZ when he was about to fight Pulver the 2nd time...the worst is Diego Sanchez coming out praying with his eyes closed...one of these times I swear hes gonna run into something..


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

andrei arlovski- onward to victory
vera- atreyu- creature
diaz - il nino - this is war


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> How can you not like when Hghes comes out to a country boy can survive, it's such a badass song. Also another country song that was used that was badass, was when Spenser Fischer came out to Johnny Cash's God's gonna cut you down.


I'm just not a fan of country music in general. So when I hear it, it not only doesn't pump me up, it annoys me. It seems so slow to me. Just my opinion. And apparently, judging by how many fighters DO come out to country, my opinion isn't shared by many others.

In the past, it was always much worse because Hughes was champion and his theme was always played last and longest. Hughs vs GSP II, I liked the intro to GSP's theme with the plucking stings or whatever. It got me all psyched, and then Hughs came out...sloooooooowly. Thankfully, the fight was nonstop action.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Andre Arlovski's just when the comes into the ring with longer hair and the mouthpiece like fangs, sorta intimidating to the other fighter.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> I'm just not a fan of country music in general. So when I hear it, it not only doesn't pump me up, it annoys me. It seems so slow to me. Just my opinion. And apparently, judging by how many fighters DO come out to country, my opinion isn't shared by many others.
> 
> In the past, it was always much worse because Hughes was champion and his theme was always played last and longest. Hughs vs GSP II, I liked the intro to GSP's theme with the plucking stings or whatever. It got me all psyched, and then Hughs came out...sloooooooowly. Thankfully, the fight was nonstop action.


Did you like when Fischer came out to God's gonna cut you down?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I liked Anderson's Silva's song at UFC 77 Ain't No Sunshine, then I also liked Rampage's song at UFC 75 Can't Be Touched but my favorite is Mosh used by Tito Ortiz

Ones I don't like is Matt Hughes country music and Diego's music.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

The best? Anderson Silva coming out to DMX's "Ain't no sunshine" at UFC 77 - that was pure badass. First, Rich Franklin came out to the raucus "Welcome to the jungle", his music goes out and the lights slowly dim, then DMX's gruff voice pumps through the arena:

_It's dark and hell is hot, 
ain't no sunshine when it's on, 
Only darkness everyday...

Who turned out the lights! 
Is what ni99as be sayin'
Thinkin' it's alright,
When you're playin' on that road
But you're gonna know tonight, 
When you're layin' in that hole
Dirt's gettin' tossed in your grave, 
Cause now it's all over
Ni99as said you was brave, 
But now it's all over
Just one of many, plenty, 
I done give it to, aint no saving you..._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHWxrJDbB44

The worst, any rave entrance music.


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

look at my avatar....genki sudo.

his highlight reels on youtube are awesome, and have a lot of his cooler entrances.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

pgebhard25 said:


> look at my avatar....genki sudo.
> 
> his highlight reels on youtube are awesome, and have a lot of his cooler entrances.


Wow! I take it back, I agree with pgehard25, Genki Sudo has the best entrance! I've just been on YouTube checking out some of his highlights, the dude is phuckin' entertaining. The entrances are amazing...let alone the in ring stuff.

Great:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvLpz18DcH4


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Accoustic - thanks for the link. What's not to like about Anderson Silva? The guy could come out to "My Heart Will Go On" and still look like a badass.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Accoustic - thanks for the link. What's not to like about Anderson Silva? The guy could come out to "My Heart Will Go On" and still look like a badass.


Lol! That's true.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

pgebhard25 said:


> look at my avatar....genki sudo.
> 
> his highlight reels on youtube are awesome, and have a lot of his cooler entrances.


UFC needs more of this...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

chucks when he fought randy for the first time has to be one of the dumbest


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Did you like when Fischer came out to God's gonna cut you down?


Do you have a link to it? I don't remember it. Was it for the Edgar fight?


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Any fighter coming out to Duran Duran deserves to lose, sorry Mirko.

I like Jackson, but his junkyard dog rip off gimmick is an imitation.

Clay Guida does the energetic entry, but he could be confused for an oversized leprechaun on Speed. There is a fine line between energetic and bi-polar.

I'd go with Tito- when he came out with flags and walked around in the audience.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Do you have a link to it? I don't remember it. Was it for the Edgar fight?


Ill try and find a link, but yeah it was against Edgar.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> *Any fighter coming out to Duran Duran deserves to lose, sorry Mirko.*
> I like Jackson, but his junkyard dog rip off gimmick is an imitation.
> 
> Clay Guida does the energetic entry, but he could be confused for an oversized leprechaun on Speed. There is a fine line between energetic and bi-polar.
> ...


I STRONGLY disagree. I don't like duran duran as a group, but wild boys pumps me up like no other song. And I can tell you in the countries of former yugoslavia that song has become somewhat of an anthem of kickboxing and MMA events. It's frequently played during entrances and openings of these events.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

By far Sokky's Predator mask.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Any Genki Sudo, Tito Ortiz at Vendetta, Nog at UFC 73 (great song choice), Spencer Fischer's Johnny Cash entrance, Wandy with sandstorm was good, Rich Franklin usually picks great songs, Evan Tanner with "Right Here, Right Now" by FatBoy Slim was bad-ass, Matt Hughes "Country Boy Can Survive" is great, BJ at UFC 46 was very nice, Randy Couture has some great entrances, Sokky's UFC 79 entrance, Mirko's UFC entrances, Bonnar coming out to Eminence Front, Matt Serra at UFC 69, Monson at UFC 65, Jon Fitch at UFC 76, and one of my favorites is Diego Sanchez at UFC 76 (No More Sorrow, Linkin Park was excellent considering Diego just came off the loss to KOS). Just to name a few.:thumb02:

Oh and some of the worst ones...
Chuck at Meltdown was lame...the Tapout intro was retarded. Umm let's see..Bisping at UFC 78 was such a terrible song...And the DUMBEST entrance is by far Eddie Sanchez with Gasolina. I hate Eddie Sanchez as it is, but that entrance just makes it worse.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> I STRONGLY disagree. I don't like duran duran as a group, but wild boys pumps me up like no other song. And I can tell you in the countries of former yugoslavia that song has become somewhat of an anthem of kickboxing and MMA events. It's frequently played during entrances and openings of these events.


Thanks or the info. I hadn't considered cross-cultural implications. 

I also haven't been in that area since I was 7 and visiting your great beaches.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Jason Miller.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> Thanks or the info. I hadn't considered cross-cultural implications.
> 
> I also haven't been in that area since I was 7 and visiting your great beaches.


Always glad to help


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I can't really think of any entrances that were really bad. But as far as good entrances go? Genki Sudo across the board. Whether it's for UFC entrances only, or MMA in general he wins this hands down.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

1. Tito has the best entrance in the UFC. I get chills :thumbsup:

2. Chuck's entrance always gets me going. That DMX joint is killen'em

3. Sylvia with "Jesus walks" Im sorry but that shit is straight HEAT!!

4. Baroni has some AWESOME entrances as well, WAR NYBA


----------



## Pendulum_Sweep (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but A Country Boy Can Survive? It didn't help you the first time, Hughes, why would you try it again?

conversely, GSP's enterance at 65 gets me pumped every time I watch it. It would have been awesome if at 79 he used the same song along with Hughes.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Spider Silva vs Franklin UFC 77 - Aint No Sunshine. The lyrics applies great 2 the situation.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Gonzaga coming out to Danzig was awesome at UFC 80 and I love any GSP entrance, because of the french rap.


----------



## loxly (Apr 10, 2007)

love watching Cro Cop fight but coming out to Wild Boys just don't cut it for me

i was surprised to hear Tupac (Swick?) on Fight Night, one of my favorite songs. too bad the swears were edited out tho


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

AceFranklin - good call. Eddie Sanchez's intro has got to be up there for the worst. Gasolina? Are you serious? It's like the UFC (with that hilarious pronounciation of Huuuuuuuuerta) asked him to appeal to a hispanic demographic with that horrible song.

JDun - Jesus Walks is tight. "It's heat" - I like that


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

loxly said:


> love watching Cro Cop fight but coming out to Wild Boys just don't cut it for me
> 
> i was surprised to hear Tupac (Swick?) on Fight Night, one of my favorite songs. too bad the swears were edited out tho


I don't think that was Swick - he usually comes to "Can't Deny It." Not sure who came out to Tupac.

I liked Burkman's - Fort Miner "Remember the Name"


----------



## Violetblue (Dec 11, 2007)

I liked Big Nogs entrance at 73{ I was at the fight} he came out to Gimme Shelter by The Rolling Stones

I also like the song Stephan Bonnar uses Eminence Front by the Who.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

liddell is pretty cool, aleksander emelianenko has cool music too, i hate how on ufc dvd's they dont use the orignal music that the fighters come into.. for liddell they use some gay ass metal shit on the dvd's.. it annoys the hell out of me that they dont care for ring introductions and cut 90% of them out on the dvd's


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Violetblue said:


> I liked Big Nogs entrance at 73{ I was at the fight} he came out to Gimme Shelter by The Rolling Stones
> 
> I also like the song Stephan Bonnar uses Eminence Front by the Who.


Man knows good tunes. :thumbsup:



Organik said:


> liddell is pretty cool, aleksander emelianenko has cool music too, *i hate how on ufc dvd's they dont use the orignal music that the fighters come into.. for liddell they use some gay ass metal shit on the dvd's.. it annoys the hell out of me that they dont care for ring introductions and cut 90% of them out on the dvd's*


Agreed 100%. I bought UFC 68 because it had some amazing entrances on there and they couldn't even play the real songs. That really did piss me off.


----------



## Violetblue (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks but im not a man lol.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> I don't think that was Swick - he usually comes to "Can't Deny It." Not sure who came out to Tupac.


The song Swick uses is Ambitionz Az A Ridah

Another song I love but he didn't come out to it at his last fight was "For those about to Rock" used by Rich Franklin.


----------



## Violetblue (Dec 11, 2007)

Big Nogs song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zpWHaMGnGA
Stephan Bonnar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TtLCn8T1uI


----------



## Violetblue (Dec 11, 2007)

I also like Forrest Griffins song from UFC 72 in Ireland Drop Kick Murphy Shipping off to Boston


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

mark hunts

...its the haka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M1uEbJ8ccg


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> The song Swick uses is Ambitionz Az A Ridah
> 
> Another song I love but he didn't come out to it at his last fight was "For those about to Rock" used by Rich Franklin.


Really? Those lyrics must be almost identical to "Can't Deny It" by Fabolous. Somethin like, "I can't deny it, I'm a f****in rider, you dont wanna F*** with me."


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

ya fabolous uses the same lyrics as tupac song, sort of to pay home age to tupac...anyways lets not turn this into a rap discussion


i like rampage wolf howling and wanderlei sandstorm


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

If we're talking UFC, its hard to pick against Tito. His entrances are epic.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson Silva's entrance in pride when he was dancing, that was so funny


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

The Gracies Train was amazing before..


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I know it's not MMA, but Floyd Mayweather always done something creative and funny for his enterance. IMO I think he has the best entrances in any sport.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Genki Sudo > anyone else.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Did Gono do this with his first fight in the UFC??

Well funny, http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-kr-hhMmA


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

HBwillie said:


> Tito's entrance at Vendetta was badass.


I also liked rampage's ''can't be touched'', I think it was vs hendo...


----------



## bowski905 (Apr 17, 2007)

Tito - Vendetta - Nuff Said


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Tito Ortiz is a punk.
Tito Ortiz is a punk.
Tito Ortiz is a punk.

Kens was great too.

I like Rich's "for those about to rock" entrance too.


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

It'd be funny if Brock Lesnar came out to his old WWE music lol!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

T-man said:


> It'd be funny if Brock Lesnar came out to his old WWE music lol!!


I actually hope he does. It would bring back cool memories!!! I used to watch WWE all the time (not as much anymore) and when I was really into it he was the Champ.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

**BIG JON** said:


> Did Gono do this with his first fight in the UFC??
> 
> Well funny, http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-kr-hhMmA


haha this entrance own other entrances..this is the ive seen so far..


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

I like Swick's entrance because he comes out to 2 Pac. hughes would have to be at least for me the worst entrance music...I can't stand country music :sarcastic02:


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

sub fan said:


> I like Swick's entrance because he comes out to 2 Pac. hughes would have to be at least for me the worst entrance music...I can't stand country music :sarcastic02:


lol...i think hughes entrance music is not country music..its like rap..


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

sub fan said:


> I like Swick's entrance because he comes out to 2 Pac. hughes would have to be at least for me the worst entrance music...I can't stand country music :sarcastic02:


Finally, someone who agrees. It's not even that I don't like country music - wait yes it is - but also I can't for the life of me imagine how it would pump meup for a fight, even if I DID like it.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

capt_america said:


> lol...i think hughes entrance music is not country music..its like rap..


It's definitely country - "A Country Boy Can Survive" I believe.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> It's definitely country - "A Country Boy Can Survive" I believe.


It is A Country Boy Can Survive by Hank WIlliams Jr. It might not pump you up, but you have to remember where Hughes is from. He grew up probably listening to country music so this song could pump him up.


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

mlsman23 said:


> It is A Country Boy Can Survive by Hank WIlliams Jr. It might not pump you up, but you have to remember where Hughes is from. He grew up probably listening to country music so this song could pump him up.



I know where he's from and I am sure he did grow up listening to that music but I still think it sucks. lol!


----------



## InvalidUser (Feb 2, 2008)

Rampage - ''Cant be stopped''

http://youtube.com/watch?v=A3KRwMoNb70
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPBIEcTyv9M


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Dragging this thread up from the dungeons! 

I love Guida's entrance music choices. When he came out to Alkaline Trio "stupid kid" i was rocking out with him, and have been doing ever since! :thumb02:

Worst. . . Well Enter Sandman is overplayed EVERYWHERE so Brock would have to be up there. Already been mentioned but Matt Hughes and his country music :thumbsdown:


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

worst is phil baroni....:sarcastic12:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I kinda hate 99% of entranaces due to the terrible choices in music.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i would have to look for the best but the two worst would have to be Baroni and Chuck in his first fight with randy. IDK what the hell chuck was thinking when he did that.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like BJ Penn's intro song by Iz Kamakawiwo. It's got a lot of cultural significance behind so it seems hardcore to me, but Wandy takes the cake for most hyped intro song. You can't beat Sandstorm. 

Someone already mentioned Hughes' intro being the worst. That one gets my vote, too.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Akihiro Gono and Genki Sudo > all.

In the UFC, Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mayhem got the best ones, thats for sure


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Arlovski's and Rampage's entrances are always badass.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

You city slickers don't know a good song when you hear it Matt Hughes' intro song is fantastic and loaded with truth. If you needed help would you look to the guy with the sideways hat spitting rhymes, the spike haired obnoxious asshole, or the calm guy with the NRA hat on:thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Shogun has a sick entrance in the UFC. Watching Ninja do everything affectionate except penetration on the way to the octagon is great entertainment!

It's hilarious to see the ringside guards prying Ninja's hands off of Shogun's shoulders, only to have him break the rules repeatedly by continuing while he's being vaselined. 

Then, he will make sure to touch Shogun's hand before he steps into the cage (after several warnings not to), and IMMEDIATELY sprint to Shogun's corner, hang over the cage and continue to rub his shoulders until the bell rings.

That is a lot of action for one entrance! Plus, everyone stands for his entrance, and the girls do a bobbing up and down thing to his song, which is usually visible in every shot. (FYI the song is Sail - Armin van Buren)


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm waiting for Roy Nelson to come out to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN_R0J8kU5I

i think anyone who comes out to Do you really wanna hurt me by culture club has got this sewn up!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Homer Simpson came to "why can't we be friends" when he fought Mike Tyson on THE SIMPSONS.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I really like Jon Fitch coming out to Johnny Cash's cover of Rusty cage - looking and sounding gritty as hell 

Other than that I enjoy both Leben (Video shot from the crowd) and Akiyama's entrances at 116, they were just awesome  Leben coming out to Love Rollercoaster, bouncing around all over the place really got me hyped for what turned out to be an awesome fight  And Akiyama chosing Time to say Goodbye was just hilarious 

BJ Penn coming out to Bruddah Iz is awesome as well

Diego always gets me into his matches with his YES-walk


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

I always like Frank Mir coming out to amazing, and also A.Silvas entrance.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Diego Sanchez YES....YES....YES:confused02:...makes me smile


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutely love this entrance. Sounded so good on TV and watching Clay bounce around to such an epic tune managed to get me seriously pumped for the fight.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Diego Sanchez YES....YES....YES:confused02:...makes me smile.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Diego Sanchez YES....YES....YES:confused02:...makes me smile.


Post same thing twice much?


----------



## Kobe Jnr (Feb 16, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Homer Simpson came to "why can't we be friends" when he fought Mike Tyson on THE SIMPSONS.


LOL, I was about to say someone should use that song. Also use Vince McMahon's entrance theme.. 

You got no chance!! No chance in hell! You got!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I just get annoyed when it takes the fighter 15 minutes to get undressed because he is wearing so damn many layers.


----------

